
Break the Markov Chains of Oppression: Modeling Without MCMC - grey-area
http://www.databozo.com/break-the-markov-chains-of-oppression-modeling-without-mcmc
======
kem
Nice to see someone reapproaching the question of "why MCMC?" You don't really
_need_ it to do Bayesian inference, although it might seem that way nowadays.
It brings up good arguments for using MCMC, although they're not as compelling
to me as the author seems to assume they are. I wish the topic were discussed
more often--it would be nice to see some followups.

